# Canadian version of Warmoth?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I want to build a project guitar (Tele deluxe I'm thinking) and I wanted to know if there was a Canadian version of Warmoth.com that exists. I don't want to pay $70 shipping for a body...

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.guitarpartscanada.com ?


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

*Great Site*



Budda said:


> www.guitarpartscanada.com ?


Fantastic site 
Thanks Budda


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no probs. i found this site last year, the prices seem a bit high but it's Canadian 

and maybe they'll drop what with the exchange rate


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Budda said:


> the prices seem a bit high but it's Canadian


They do seem high - what's up with that? I don't think it's just the out-of-date exchange rates.

It seems a shame to import something yourself just because you can get a much better deal south of the border.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah the selection isnt as good (guitar parts wise) either.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

not a bad site,very limited for body styles,unless your into 
stock fender shapes


----------



## Muikoma (Nov 20, 2007)

The guys who own Guitarpartscanada are awesome. I've bought from them a couple of times and I've always been very satisfied.


----------

